# JB Gapps Solution?



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

This used to be a no brainer, but currently this can become confusing in some ways, so I have a couple of questions and need some community feedback on the topic of gapps.

Is there an unspoken, but general rule for using gapps? Does one use the latest gapps available from goo (7/26 if I'm not mistaken) or use the gapps a dev provides (or suggests) with their rom? Should one disregard goo and the dev and just use Formula84's? Customize their own package or just experiment until you find what works for you? Any and all feedback is appreciated...


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

mssam said:


> This used to be a no brainer, but currently this can become confusing in some ways, so I have a couple of questions and need some community feedback on the topic of gapps.
> 
> Is there an unspoken, but general rule for using gapps? Does one use the latest gapps available from goo (7/26 if I'm not mistaken) or use the gapps a dev provides (or suggests) with their rom? Should one disregard goo and the dev and just use Formula84's? Customize their own package or just experiment until you find what works for you? Any and all feedback is appreciated...


I just use whatever gapps the dev says, most are pretty clear.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

masully84 said:


> I just use whatever gapps the dev says, most are pretty clear.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Ok, what happens if you have problems w/ the gapps that the dev recommended?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mssam said:


> Ok, what happens if you have problems w/ the gapps that the dev recommended?


Are you restoring any app data from tibu or just having problems with a clean install?


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

mssam said:


> Customize their own package or just experiment until you find what works for you?


This is what I do. They're just bundles of files. Learn which ones you want and mix and match. When I last updated mine I used Formula84's as a base because it was the most recently update package I could find. And even then my 'base' package was really a hybrid of his two packages.

My advice would be to download Formula84's custom package, open it up in 7zip, and do these things:
-Delete maps (newer version in play store)
-Delete any apps you know you'll never use.
-Decide if you're going to use the gallery app here or the one in your rom. I believe this one enables picasa sync, which is broken in some roms. It lacks some extra camera options that some roms will have. I personally deleted this one for lack of wanting picasa sync.
-Read through what formula84 has to say about calendar sync and figure out how much of it applies to you/your rom and prune files as needed.
-If running cm10 nightlies that you intend to update without full clean installs, restore the backup script from the other package (to /system/addon.d/).
-Add any apps that you want installed as a system app.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Barf said:


> This is what I do. They're just bundles of files. Learn which ones you want and mix and match...


Perfect. This was the direction I was heading in, but wanted to get some feedback first. Big thanks to you all, I appreciate it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I go with the devs recommendation for gapps. They are usually what he/she tests their ROM with.

Otherwise, I will use goo.im gapps. They are the ones that CyanogenMod uses.

http://goo.im/gapps


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Goo.im's, bc I'm lazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

If you really want to figure out which one to use, download a compare program (such as beyond compare or winmerge) and see exactly what is different between the zips so you can decide.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> This is what I do. They're just bundles of files. Learn which ones you want and mix and match. When I last updated mine I used Formula84's as a base because it was the most recently update package I could find. And even then my 'base' package was really a hybrid of his two packages.
> 
> My advice would be to download Formula84's custom package, open it up in 7zip, and do these things:
> -Delete maps (newer version in play store)
> ...


restore backup script from the other package? which package? dont i need to edit the script?? how do i do that/close up the package?


----------



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

if the dev modded the gapps (eg Playstore for multidpi compatibility) it is highly recommend to install them. If not you can use them from goo without any problems.

regards,

Lars


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

kufikugel said:


> Hi,
> 
> if the dev modded the gapps (eg Playstore for multidpi compatibility) it is highly recommend to install them. If not you can use them from goo without any problems.
> 
> ...


I usually go with what the dev recommends, but at the time, some of the devs hadn't updated their gapps along w/ the rom. They put out a jro rom and recommend 7/26 gapps, which led to problems with the core services (syncing, restoring, etc). Looks like the devs are updating their gapps now though. Thanks for the feedback...


----------

